

Micro Reciprocating Engine - cfontes
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/Documents/college-eps/mechanical/research/micro.pdf

======
cfontes
Looked like a Hoax from here -> [http://weirdscience.quora.com/Worlds-
Smallest-Petrol-Engine](http://weirdscience.quora.com/Worlds-Smallest-Petrol-
Engine)

But I don't think it is.

